# new skiff from scratch project



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

today was the first day of school (for charlotte county) [smiley=1-headache.gif]
i got the classes i wanted; i got drafting III/ independent study) my teacher has had me for three years now and really dosent care what i draw on autoCAD
while he was telling the freshman not to pick there nose and wipe it on the mouse pad, i started my orthgraphic 5 view drawings and will get the blue prints up A.S.A.P. for you guys to see


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

AutoCAD isn't the best program for skiff design but if you are already familiar with it then you'll be OK. I hope you are not using LT though. The best way to tackle this task would be to solid model your hull if you are only going to use ONE program. It is more difficult to do volumetric work from a 3D mesh. AutoCAD lacks an unfold command. There are a few LISP routines out there that will unfold the developable panals of your hull but they ain't free. None of those even comes close to what Rhino can do with developable panels. What I've done in the past is this:

1.) I start off by modeling my basic hull form in Freeship. Some people scoff at freeship but it's FREE and does a fine job and is easy to learn.

2.) I export the 3d splines to DXF
3.) Import the DXF into Rhino. Use the trial version of rhino. It gives you 33 saves (including your export)
4.) Add surfaces to your splines.
5.) unfold your surfaces.
6.) export the unfolded surfaces to AutoCAD.
7.) At this point each panel of your hull and transom is a single separate and completely FLAT item that you can dimension and cut out from a piece of ply wood.

Even if you want to stick with using only AutoCAD (most CAD users are blindly loyal to their particular platform) I suggest that you atleast use Rhino to flatten your developable surfaces. It is soooooooo much better at it than any AutoCAD LISP or plug in.

Anyway,keep us posted...


P.S., For boat design, two of the better programs are solid works and Rhino. AutoCAD has a lot of trouble with organic shapes that are common to boat design. That is where Rhino shines. Rhino's NURBS are awesome! If you don't believe me, just look at these:
http://gallery.rhino3d.com/Default.asp?g=3


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

im gonna start autoDESK soon this year its a little better than normal CAD

but our school is very fourtionate to own a CNC laser cutter and im going to transfer the dxf into the other software and cut out the bulkheads on the laser with some balsa and do the curves with construction paper


----------



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

Which AutoDesk program will you be using?
Glad to hear ACAD is still taught in high schools.
I agree with oyster, there are better programs for this but it can be done with regular AutoCAD.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

id be using autoDESK inventer pro 2010

and i know that theres better drafting softwares but im just using whats most comfortble to me and its only for plans


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

AutoDesk products are great tools,
but nothing beats an overactive imagination.
Always carry a pencil, it'll draw on just about anything.
No telling how many hulls got their start on a napkin.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

im mostly using it so i could get the proper dimentions and what looks good; im really good with extrution and 3D commands so i can see it and orbit and pan around and see how it will look

i have my orthographing projection ready to plot and im working on my full sectionals to see the shape of the bulkheads

thanks for all the help and support .......... im tired of jacka$$es talking down to me because im 16


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> thanks for all the help and support .......... im tired of jacka$$es talking down to me because im 16


Don't let it get to you. I'm 36 and still get that from some of the older architects I work with! lol But hey, consider yourself SUPER fortunate if you have access to a CNC. What's your table size. If your CNC can handle 4'x8' then I ENVY you! lol

autoDESK inventor pro is a great program, just don't repeat that to fellas who live and die by SOLIDWORKS! You know how CAD guys are...always trying to prove that the program they use is better than the program you use. I often have to temper that attitude myself. It's endemic!
Do you know how to make 3D PDFs? That is a great way to share hulls with people. They can rotate the hull online and get a good look at your lines.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

our CNC is around 5x2' and its all laser and with the different line weights and colors it will change the power of the beam, its pretty cool because i can wright my name on my projects when i turn them in

lemon bay high school is going through a huge reconstruction and every thing is soooo messed up from last year and we had to got into another class room so none of our printers or plotters work and we have no internet and all of our software books are in boxes hidden all through out the school

and the school bought the drafting class a new 3D plotter so its not all lines when you plot your drawing in and iso 
[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey BG

Just remember this: God must loves JA's...he made so many of them. Just ignore them, surround yourself with positive people and absorb all of the constructive comments that you can. 

Sometimes I wish I grew up a few years later as I just passed these cool programs by. The fact that your school has a single copy of CAD is awesome. The fact that you can take your drawing and plug it into a machine and get an exact copy is phenomenal.

You should be thankful for the opportunity that is afforded to you and learn everything you can about it while it is free. Because as soon as you graduate - nothing in life will be free. 

Keep us posted with your project and post some screen shots when you can.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

B.G., It's been a while since I was in high school. As a matter of fact, we only had two drafting classes. I took them my freshman and sophomore year. It was all-about hand drafting back then. I almost forgot about this, my drafting teacher somehow got a copy of autoCAD back then. It was version 2. whichever of the releases that didn't require a math co-processor. The computer had one of those old-school, single color monitors...GREEN! My teacher was the king of dirt bags. He only let his favorite students touch it. Me, I wasn't on his favorite list. The kids from my side of town were usually a lil neglected. I didn't get to use CAD until college. The school I went to had VAX machines running intergraph. Soon after that I transfered to a more up-to-date college. They were running autoCAD R11 for DOS! That was back in the day man. If you wanted to use windows you had to type windows.exe at your C prompt. and it started like some add-on. lol...which it was at the time.
Anyway, I write all of that just to let you know that you are very fortunate to be able to casually us CAD AND use it with competence. Part of what you might be experiencing is that those jackarses are simply intimidated by the fact that you so casually play with the very tools that many of the older CAD people were lead to believe was very elite. But you know what, screw-um all! You just keep plugging away man! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have tons of 3D Software and books ...needs to find a new home ... belongs to an estate .... If someone has time on their hands and can help with It's disposition ...PM ME


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

the plotter will be working on monday and i have my isometric done with my full sectionals and orthographic projection ready to be posted earley next week guys


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

BG,
Screw the JAs
Take the positive you get in life, like the comments you have gotten so far on this thread.
Your very fortunate.
I feel old reading this thread. Myself, I took drafting in h/s, but it was by hand. The single computer class offered, was as a junior, and we learned basic on Radio Shack TRS80 i believe. We have come a long way.
Keep it coming, as saltwater fishing and boats, are far and few in St. Louis, MO. Got to get my entertainment when I can.

KMB


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

ill get some pictures tomarrow .................i hope the plotters are up;.......my teacher says they sould be


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> I have tons of 3D Software and books ...needs to find a new home ... belongs to an estate .... If someone has time on their hands and can help with It's disposition ...PM ME


PM sent!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

i cut some masonite on the cnc and got all the bulk heads made and im going to glue the canstruction paper on to see how the hull will look!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

[smiley=worth.gif]

Get crackalackin!!! ;D


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

i would have had pics sooner but i was castnetting whitebait the other week and had the net safety line wrapped around me (not knowing) and and 10ft offshore net and throwing it wrapped up like a mummy dosent mix well with blackberry's i will have pic's up tomarrow im gonna bring the prodject home


and for some good news im being graded on my boat prodject ...............so basicly im getting an easy A+ for what i love doing!!!!!!!! ;D


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm calling your teacher and telling him you actually enjoy his class...with that kind of attitude nothing but expulsion will be good enough for you!

Congrats and get us some pictures...we lose interest quickly


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

hahaha to be completely honist i only go to school for drafting class and i skip my lunch hour just to get in there................ be patient guys ;D


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

i got some construction pics of the model and it dosent look pretty because i decided that construction paper wouldent look good 

in our drafting/engineering lab has a plastic thermal vacum molder 

so i can make the shape and look i want.
the machine will heat up some plastic and drape it over the hull and it will suck the air out of it and make a perfect lexan boat hull

i have pics of the bulkheads and stringer





























































tunnel


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That is sweet! Nice work. Are those rod holders designed to carry fence posts?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

i got some vinal sticker sheets to smooth it out but it still looks rough but the thermal molder dosent get all the fine details









































my pup in the background  ;D


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

looks interesting, You have an pretty agressive entry to cut through waves like a bay boat, but will increase draft, and a flat rear with sponsons like a flats boat/ poling skiff. I like what you are getting at but I wonder if this will be too much of a compromised design.
I'm not sure how long the boat will ultimately be since I didn't scroll back, but assuming 16ft personally I would decide which I need more, if it is a bay boat I'd get rid of the sponsons and make the hull full length with just a slight V (2-6 degrees) towards the rear. If it's a flats skiff I would make the entry less agessive and make a slicker profile so it won't compromise draft.
Did that make sense to anyone?  ;D


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

It kind of reminds me of a ECC Caimen or Vantage style hull.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

> looks interesting, You have an pretty agressive entry to cut through waves like a bay boat, but will increase draft, and a flat rear with sponsons like a flats boat/ poling skiff. I like what you are getting at but I wonder if this will be too much of a compromised design.
> I'm not sure how long the boat will ultimately be since I didn't scroll back, but assuming 16ft personally I would decide which I need more, if it is a bay boat I'd get rid of the sponsons and make the hull full length with just a slight V (2-6 degrees) towards the rear. If it's a flats skiff I would make the entry less agessive and make a slicker profile so it won't compromise draft.
> Did that make sense to anyone?  ;D


it 14' with a 5' beam


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

> It kind of reminds me of a ECC Caimen or Vantage style hull.


thats kinda what im looking for its a hybrid of everything.....i wanted to get the bow really agressive like an arkona native, the the section where it flairs like a caimen, the bottom and stern like a beaver tail with the fixed trimtabs, and the integraded spray rails like a hellsbay boca grande

my friends dad is a fly guide down here in boca grande, he fishes all kinds of rich and famous people. he endorces hellsbay so he got a good deal on a boca grande. hb made that boat for the charlotte harbor area and its so big that if you run to one side to another on a calm day it will be super choppy in the middle........ hands down its the driest skiff ive ever been on in over a foot of chop

its a hines 57 ;D


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

thats gunna be one sick ride


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

sick as im in throwing up all over my fresh gel-coat .....(its flat bottom and its 14 foot with a 30hp twosmoke yamaha) buy hey ill still be dry


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

speed demon? lol


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I see where you are going with this, but the sponsons in the back will only lessen the planing surface and if you are building a 14' skiff that isn't intented strickly for super shallow water then it will hurt you more then help. There is a reason the SUV doesn't have them, and the copperhead does. 
With that small a skiff the more surface contact you can get the better she will float. With the aggressive entry you will lose draft, and with the sponsons instead of a solid hull you will lose more, and then you won't be able to get really skinny or run a decent chop well. 
Trust me, I learned my lesson on trying to be trendy with my builds, make your first build as simple as it can be because when you are done you will realsize everything you should have done and will start designing the next one. Ask me how I know ;D or ask me why my new boat won't have a tunnel


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

how do you know? [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I was so proud of my boat when I finished it last year, but just after the first few times in the water I started thinking, man I wish I did this or I should have done this differently. It really is a live and learn situation. 
Like the tunnel on my boat, it was pointless in such a small boat and only served to increase draft and squat on take-off, Brett pretty much learned the same lesson. The only reason I built it that way is because I kept seeing expensive boats setup like that, but didn't realize you needed lots of hp, a hydraulic jackplate, trim tabes, and a cupped prop to get any real benefits out of it. I'll also be changing the hull, decks, livewell, and storage designs on this next one. stay tooned 

Have you done alot of glass work? if not build something simple and cheap the first time around cause by the second boat you will have your designs and techniques down like the rest of us who have been schooled by trial and error. 
JMHO


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

my boat is going to have a 6 inch tunnel and a 30 horse and its only 14 foot i think i got it on the horsepower


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Think again, you have a 14ft boat. The longer a boat the easier it will hop up on plane because it will have more planing surface to work with. Check out some guys who have owned carolina skiffs, a j16 will plane easier and faster then a j14 with the same 25hp motor and thats a flat bottom "fast planing" design. 
The tunnel will allow you to run into skinny water while at speed, but you will need an adjustable jackplate to do it. and when you are in shallow water it will need more time and deeper water to get back on plane. With a 30hp motor, a cupped prop, and jackplate I think you would still find times where it will be difficult to hop up because of the hull bottom design.
The sponsons and tunnel will be look cool, but on that small a boat it's going to hurt more then help. Just look at all the designs out there, there are reasons boat companies stay away from those features and it's not because it costs more.
I'm not trying to rain on your parade, I'm just trying to save you alot of extra time and money that you will dump into this trying to get it to work like I did.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

i covered the little boat in vinal and filled i with foam

and today i got it on the thermal plastics vacume thingie and the hull looks pretty good

ill get pics up when i get home


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thats awesome, I wish my school had a class where I could do that, instead we get to make shoes out of a paper bag [smiley=1-sobored.gif]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

hey its better than math


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah but everything is better than math


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

i got the plans plotted up today (not all that detailed)











the bulkheads







































i still have to cut the transome


----------

